# DVD player



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of an inexpensive DVD players with discrete on/off commands?

I am adding a DVD unit so the kids don't burn out my Blu-ray player watching movies all day but I want something I can easily program into my remote so it is seamless for my wife.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Take a look  Here  ....maybe you can find something you can use :T


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

salvasol said:


> Take a look  Here  ....maybe you can find something you can use :T


Hmm...but how do I figure out which ones have discrete power commands? It seems it is not that common in a DVD player.


----------

